# Meeresangeln Griechenland (nähe Kalamata)



## Chranoi (29. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre dieses Jahr wieder für 3 Wochen nach Griechenland.
um genau zu sein in der nähe von kalamata.

dieses jahr steht mir das erste mal ein boot zur verfügung inkl. Echolot.
leider habe ich keine Ahnung wie ich angeln soll bzw. was mich erwartet.
letztes jahr habe ich 2 barracudas im hafen von pylos geangelt via spinnfischen, aber noch nie von boot aus.
gedacht habe ich an eine paternostermontage mit naturködern und vertikal jiggen mit gufi´s.
wenn jemand ein paar tips hat wäre ich sehr dankbar. sowohol was die zu erwartendenische angeht als auch eine ggf erfolgreiche angelmethode.


----------



## Chranoi (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meeresangeln Griechenland (nähe Kalamata)*

hat keiner ein paar tips für mich? wäre sehr dankbar


----------



## afbaumgartner (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meeresangeln Griechenland (nähe Kalamata)*

Hi Chranoi, 

die denken wahrscheinlich alle: Warum nutzt der nicht die Suchfunktion im Forum?
Im Mittelmeerthread findest du sehr viele Infos - lohnt sich.

Methoden vom Boot aus gibt es eine ganze Menge: Alle Arten von Jiggen (Speed, Slow Pitch..), Gummieren geht auch gut, Kabura, Inchiku, dann Schleppen auf alle erdenklichen Arten.
Mal das Pferd andersrum aufgezäumt: Was steht dir denn dort an Tackle zu Verfügung?
Ich schätze mal, du hast in deinem Gebiet reichlich Strömungen. Der Golf und die angrenzenden Seegebiete sind sehr tief. Bei >100m Tiefe wird es mit Strömung schwierig, präzise zu servieren. Denn du musst den Fisch (außer teilweise beim Schleppen) suchen. Echolot ist Voraussetzung, Plotter wäre auch von Vorteil. Notfalls Navionics auf dem Handy.
Was für ein Boot und was für ein Echolot hast du?

Grüße, Baumi


----------



## Chranoi (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meeresangeln Griechenland (nähe Kalamata)*

danke afbaumgartner für die antwort.
ich habe bereits das mittelmeerforum durchstöbert, leider konnte ich nix zum angeln vom boot aus auf dem Peloponnes finden.

das boot ist etwas kleiner ca 4,6m lang 1,7m breit und ist ein verdränger mit einem 10ps yamaha 4takter. das boot wurde schon vom Vorbesitzer hauptsächlich zum angeln genutzt.

Das Echolot ist von der Firma Garmin model: Fishfinder 160 blue.

immo habe ich vor ort nur leichte spinnruten bis 40g und eine spinnrute mit 80g wurfgewicht mit einer shimano stradic 4000er hg rolle. aber ich werde dieses jahr noch zusätzliches equip mitnehmen, obwohl ich nicht weis ob ich eine schwerere spinnrute (ca. 160g wg) oder doch eine bootsrute nehmen soll.

vielleicht hast du ja noch ein paar tips.

lg chranoi

vom schleppen hab ich leider keine Ahnung, obwohl es sehr spannend klingt. aber ich habe keinen downrigger um die köder auf tiefe zu bringen.

geht es auch ohne? oder gibt es beim schleppen dann das Problem das die geflochtene in die bootsschraube kommt.
wie gesagt hab noch nie geschleppt.


----------



## scorp10n77 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meeresangeln Griechenland (nähe Kalamata)*



Chranoi schrieb:


> vom schleppen hab ich leider keine Ahnung, obwohl es sehr spannend klingt. aber ich habe keinen downrigger um die köder auf tiefe zu bringen.
> 
> geht es auch ohne? oder gibt es beim schleppen dann das Problem das die geflochtene in die bootsschraube kommt.
> wie gesagt hab noch nie geschleppt.



Du kannst natürlich auch an der Oberfläche schleppen. Und wenn du auf Tiefe gehen möchtest brauchst du keinen Downrigger. Ich habe z.B. sogenannte Leadcore Schnüre im Einsatz. Die haben einen Bleikern und gehen so um 1m pro 10m Schnur tief. Schleppen ist eigentlich nicht schwierig und eine gute Methode, v.a. wenn man das Revier nicht kennt. Über deine Schnur solltest du natürlich nicht fahren, das liegt in deiner Hand. Aber so blöd wirst du dich wohl nicht anstellen. 

Kannst natürlich auch ein Blei in die Schnur hängen. Dafür gibt es spezielle Schleppbleie. 

Hab jetzt auch einige Jahre vom exakt selben Bootstyp geangelt wie er dir zur Verfügung steht und quasi alles gefangen damit, was man so fangen kann. Vom Thunfisch bis zur fetten Palometta. 

Hab mir die Riesenbucht von Kalamata grad mal angeschaut. Wo ganz genau bist du denn stationiert? Mit dem Boot bist du ja Entfernungsmäßig begrenzt. 

Fühl dich frei noch weitere Fragen zu stellen #6 Erwarten als Gegenleistung nur einen Bericht im Nachhinein


----------



## Chranoi (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meeresangeln Griechenland (nähe Kalamata)*

hi scorp10n77, das boot liegt im hafen von Agios Andreas also an der Westküste des golfes ca in der mitte.

einen bericht gibt es natürlich die reise startet am 4.08 

übrigens für alle die es interessiert ist das liegen eines bootes als Tourist zumindest auf dem Peloponnes frei und kostet nix.

das boot ist angemeldet bei der Hafenbehörde und auf die nachfrage ob man eine spezielle lizens braucht wurde es auch verneint. das heisst angeln als Tourist auf dem Peloponnes ist lizens frei. 

was würde den mehr sinn machen. driftangeln mit jigging, Grundangeln oder lieber mit einem Paternoster und naturköder/kunstköder. ich fliege dort hin und das gepackt ist halt beschränkt. nicht das ich mich für eine angelmethode vorbereite und es halt nicht di beste Wahl ist.

in pylos hab ich von er Hafenmole barracudas gefangen und ich weis das der golf reich an Knurrhähnen ist (konnte ich auf dem lokalen markt begutachten) leider weis ich nicht was es sonst noch erwähnenswertes an fisch gibt, da die griechischen Fischer die dort fischen die besten fänge für sich behalten (Thun? Bernsteinmakrele?)


----------



## scorp10n77 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meeresangeln Griechenland (nähe Kalamata)*

Navionics gibt da leider nicht viel her. Aber auf Google Maps siehts flach aus mit Seegras. Also schonmal nicht nach AJ. 

Du zahlst nichts dafür. Krass. Wenn du wüsstest was ich in Spanien jetzt im Jahr zahle... 

Der Mittelmeerthread ist in sofern sinnvoll, dass es egal ist ob die Fische in Peloponnes gefangen wurden oder in Kroatien, Italien, Spanien. Die Techniken sind recht ähnlich und was in Kroatien funktioniert, wird es vermutlich auch bei dir. 

Wenn du schleppen willst, dann brauchst du da schonmal keinen Downrigger. Du kannst jetzt natürlich Minnows schleppen und an einer Spinnrute. Ich würde aber zu Köderfischen raten. Gucks dir an, Dieter hats ja grad gepostet im andern Thread was man mit Livebaitmakrele fängt. Kannst aber auch tote Fische schleppen. Tendenziell ist toter Köfi besser als Plastik und lebend am allerbesten. 

Dann fürs Schleppen ists total easy. Du brauchst nur ne gescheite Rute, die auch bisschen was abkann und dann 0,50-0,70er FC fürs Schleppen. Dann ein Livebait dran, 50m hinterm Boot. Ohne alles, der geht selbst ein bisschen auf Tiefe. Dann schleppste mit 2-3kn die Küste entlang. Denke Zielfische sind dann Barracudas, Bluefish und Palometta. Dann schleppst du auf versch. Tiefenlinien. 

Und als Rolle empfiehlt sich mMn echt ne schöne Multi. Ich hab Avet HX im Einsatz. Kann ich nur empfehlen, sind top! 

(Das beruht jetzt auf dem was ich bei google maps gesehen hab und auf Erfahrungen aus Spanien)

TL Dario 

PS: Zum heißmachen mal ein Video von mir aus dem Herbst 2015 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5z8rpuTmVyU


----------



## afbaumgartner (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Meeresangeln Griechenland (nähe Kalamata)*

Hi Chranoi,

hast ja nun schon einiges Feedback bekommen.

Wie Dario schon sagte, sind in Navionics für deinen Bereich wenige Strukturen erkennbar. Der Meeresgrund verläuft relativ regelmäßig in Stufen. Überall dort, wo diese Regelmäßigkeit irgendwie unterbrochen wird (Vorsprünge, Abbrüche etc.) solltest du den Meeresgrund mit dem Fishfinder unter die Lupe nehmen. Ich bin auch fast sicher, du wirst mit dem Echolot am Anfang und am Ende der größten Steigungen Mikrostrukturen (Geröll, kleine Riffe) und Übergänge von Weich- zu Hartsubstrat und umgekehrt finden. An diesen Stellen kannst du guten Fisch finden. Ob der alte Garmin FF diese allerdings gut darstellt, weiß ich nicht.
Eine typische Schleppmethode ist das langsame Tiefschleppen, bevorzugt mit Kalmar (lebend, oder tot - bei den Toten die Fangarme kappen!) oder Sepia (ebenfalls lebend oder tot).
Schau mal in Youtube z.B. nach folgenden Begriffen:
συρτη βυθου
μολύβι φύλακα
συρτοκαθετη
κοντοφύλακας
Besorg dir also in jedem Fall Tintenfischjigs, die du schön an der 80g-Rute fischen kannst.
Fürs Tiefschleppen an sich besorge dir ne 20lbs Bootsrute mit Multi.
Ideal eine "narrow" (Enge Spule) ohne Schnurführung mit hoher Übersetzung.
Die kannst du auch gut einsetzen, wenn du in 50-100m driftest, ohne dir den Wolf zu kurbeln.
Wenn es mir nicht unbedingt um Rekordfische geht, dann drifte ich sehr gerne mit Herings-/Makrelenpaternoster, mit einer beköderten Kabura, rund um tiefe Seegrasbestände und Felsen in 20 bis 80m (auch mal um die 100m, wenn es die Strömung zulässt).
Was du damit zu 100% fängst, sind Sägebarsche. Je tiefer, desto größer.
Nebenher taugt die Methode auch für andere Arten von Zackenbarschartigen und für Meerbrassen.
Die Sägebarsche sind kein großer Sport, sie machen rasch schlapp, gehören -wenn man keine Angst vor Gräten hat- mit zum leckersten, was das Meer zu bieten hat.
Der Sägebarschsport beginnt erst da, wo die Fische in Vierergruppen dein Paternoster füllen . 
Und mit der Methode gelingen regelmäßig auch außerordentlich gute Fänge.
Daher die Paternoster nicht allzu fein wählen.

Ich an deiner Stelle würde zuerst mal den oder die örtlichen Tackledealer aufsuchen.
Meiner auf Korfu ist die hilfreichste Wissensdatenbank für die lokale Fischerei, die ich kenne. Und er rückt auch mit seinem Wissen raus.
Tackledealer Kalamata:
https://www.xo.gr/dir-az/E/Eidi-Alieias/Kalamata (Kentro)/
 Viele Grüße, Baumi


----------



## Chranoi (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Meeresangeln Griechenland (nähe Kalamata)*

vielen dank für die guten tips 

habt ihr vielleicht auch noch einen vorschlag für ein günstiges/gutes navigationssystem?

und komm ich mit dem verdränger weiter raus? bin die jahre zuvor immer nur gleiter gefahren mit 30 ps. das Meer dort ist nicht so wild aber bei der gelegentlich aufkommenden dünung habe ich mich mit dem gleiter nicht weiter als 3km von der küste getraut, weil das angeln auch kein spass mehr machte (korken auf dem Meer)


----------



## afbaumgartner (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Meeresangeln Griechenland (nähe Kalamata)*

Hi Chranoi,

viel weiter als 3km lohnt sich m.E. kaum, denn ungefähr dort verläuft die 100m-Linie.
Es sei denn du möchtest wie Anfangs von Dario vorgeschlagen auf eher oberflächennah jagende Spezies schleppen.
Die Verdrängerboote, die ich kenne, weisen meist eine relativ runde Rumpfform auf und neigen zum Rollen im Wellengang.
Wenn man sich immer gegen die Wellen ausrichtet geht es aber eigentlich.
Ist halt Geschmackssache.
Bei uns (Korfu) das klassische Thun- und Schwertfisch- und Anderesoberflächenzeugs-Wetter ist Ostria, wo wir relativ lebendigen kurzfrequentigen Wellengang mit 0,5-1,0m Wellenhöhe haben.
In nem kurzen Boot tatsächlich anstrengend...

Zur Navigation nutze ich eine Garmin Plotter-Echolotkombi und hab darüber hinaus Navionics auf meinen Mobilgeräten installiert.
Ich nutze beide vor allem zum markieren von Spots.
Ansonsten navigiere ich viel per Auge mit Landmarken, die haben wir ja reichlich.
Es klingt, als seist du regelmäßig dort.
Da könnte man vielleicht über die Anschaffung eines Kombigeräts nachdenken. Kann ja auch gebraucht sein.
Ein Echolot mit guter Fischanzeige halte ich allerdings, wenn du nebenher eben z.B. Navionics auf dem Handy hast, für relevanter.

Hat das Boot eigentlich Navigationsbeleuchtung?
Halte ich für sinnvoll, wenn du zu den besten Stunden früh und spät raus willst.

Grüße, Baumi


----------



## Chranoi (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Meeresangeln Griechenland (nähe Kalamata)*

da hast du recht baumi bin jedes jahr dort 
meine Eltern haben dort ein haus und geniessen ihren Ruhestand.

Ja das boot hat navigationsbeleuchtung. ich denke ich werde auch die navionics app nutzen. klappt das den mit dem Handy gut (Signal etc.)
und meinste das der fischfinder 160 blue erstmal genügt.
hab bei YouTube schon schöne Videos gesehen vom vertikal jiggen. denke ich versuch mal auch damit mein glück.

habt ihr sonst noch irgendwelche Ideen was ich mitnehmen sollte.
bis jetzt steht noch ne 20 lbs bootsrute, eine schwere spinnrute und eine multirolle auf der to do liste.


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Meeresangeln Griechenland (nähe Kalamata)*

VJ ist eine anspruchsvolle Technik, der Sommer nicht die passende Zeit dafür, und ein Echolot und eine gute Revierkenntnis erforderlich. Nicht wirklich die Technik zum Einstieg.


----------



## afbaumgartner (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Meeresangeln Griechenland (nähe Kalamata)*

Vertical Jigging beinhaltet vielerlei Stile:
Speed Jigging, was Chranoi vermutlich in Youtube gefunden hat, aber genau so die Slow Varianten Slow Pitch, Hi-Pitch und Longfall, die Kombinationen daraus, sowie Inchiku und Sliding Kabura, kurz alles, wo ich Metall in der Vertikalen bewege.
Die Kumpels, die ich kenne, und die das alles betreiben, fangen gut, aber investieren auch jährlich tausende Euro in ihr Japan-Import-Tackle.
Grade Inchiku und Sliding Kabura kann man aber schon mal antesten, ohne Workshops besucht zu haben.
Ne semiparabolische kurze Pilkrute mit 100-150g WG tut es zur Not um diese Köder zu führen.
Grade die "Spezialisten" variieren auch in ihrer Technik.
Echolot ist obligatorisch, aber das ist es ohnehin für jede Art des tiefen Fischens.
Hochsommer ist ohnehin nicht die günstigste Zeit, aber aus meiner Zeit auf dem Tiefseelangleinenkutter weiß ich dass man auch im August enorm fangen kann, wenn man weiss, wo.

Heutzutage sind derart viele Angeltechniken im Mittelmeer en vogue, dass man Gefahr läuft, sich zu verzetteln. Ging mir auch so.
Chranoi, ich würde mich an Deiner Stelle hier in D mit den Basics eindecken und dann vor Ort in den Tackleshops vielleicht zwei drei speziellere Dinge dazu kaufen.
Was die dort im Verkauf hängen haben, fängt in der Regel auch Fische.
Grüße, Baumi


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Meeresangeln Griechenland (nähe Kalamata)*



afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Vertical Jigging beinhaltet vielerlei Stile:
> Speed Jigging, was Chranoi vermutlich in Youtube gefunden hat, aber genau so die Slow Varianten Slow Pitch, Hi-Pitch und Longfall, die Kombinationen daraus, sowie Inchiku und Sliding Kabura, kurz alles, wo ich Metall in der Vertikalen bewege.
> Die Kumpels, die ich kenne, und die das alles betreiben, fangen gut, aber investieren auch jährlich tausende Euro in ihr Japan-Import-Tackle.
> Grade Inchiku und Sliding Kabura kann man aber schon mal antesten, ohne Workshops besucht zu haben.
> ...



Genau so isses. Und dann mit BM oder Inchiku zu starten, ist nicht schlecht, denn die sind nicht so schwer zu führen. 

Wobei ich den BM ja nicht vertikal fische. Besorg dir auf jeden Fall anständiges Vorfachmaterial. 

Vom Schleppen weiter weg von Land, also da 3km oder mehr, rate ich dir auf jeden Fall ab. Dafür hast du nicht das richtige Boot und das ist nochmal ne ganz andere Geschichte. 

Küstennahes Schleppen oder das tiefe Schleppen mit Blei sind eigentlich gute Methoden um das Revier kennen zu lernen. Wenn du dann z.B. beim Tiefen schleppen in 40m eine Struktur erkennst und/oder da was beißt, markierst du dir die und kannst dann da auch Jiggen probieren. Du kannst natürlich auch so schon markante Spots haben, aber da hab ich jetzt aufm Navionics erstmal nichts gesehen.


----------



## Chranoi (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Meeresangeln Griechenland (nähe Kalamata)*

jetzt bin ich etwas verunsichert 
scorp ich hab mir bei YouTube mal deine Videos angeschaut, ihr seid ja echt erfolgreich :k

falls das mit den kunstködern nicht klappt, habt ihr noch ein paar ideen und Montagen für naturköder?
vielleicht für vertikal-/driftangeln?

lg chranoi

Ps.: ich werde dieses jahr wohl viel ausprobieren müssen :m


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Meeresangeln Griechenland (nähe Kalamata)*



Chranoi schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich etwas verunsichert
> scorp ich hab mir bei YouTube mal deine Videos angeschaut, ihr seid ja echt erfolgreich :k
> 
> falls das mit den kunstködern nicht klappt, habt ihr noch ein paar ideen und Montagen für naturköder?
> ...



Inwiefern verunsichert?

Danke sehr.

Es sei dir versichert, das tun wir alle ständig. Es gibt immer was zu verbessern. Und überhaupt muss man die Fische immer suchen.


----------



## afbaumgartner (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Meeresangeln Griechenland (nähe Kalamata)*

Hi Chranoi,

hier mal ne Skizze von 3 Methoden, die du variieren kannst.
Hiervon wird Kabura-Sabiki gedriftet mit gemächlichen Auf- und Abbewegungen.
Kontofylakas und Molyvi Fylakas werden sehr langsam geschleppt (0,6-0,8kn).
Dabei brauchst du ein Echolot, wo du Blei/Köder drauf erkennen kannst, denn du musst dich dem Boden anpassen.
Es gibt Leute, die fischen Molybi Fylakas auch mit Kunstköder und schneller.
Natur halte ich für fängiger.







Grüße, Baumi


----------



## Chranoi (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Meeresangeln Griechenland (nähe Kalamata)*

danke baumi die Montagen werde ich auf jedenfall versuchen.
habe jetzt auch 2 bootsruten "Penn Rampage 2 12-20 lbs" gekauft. habt ihr vielleicht noch einen tipp für eine preisgünstige multirolle die zu dieser rute passt? vor ort habe ich noch eine shimano stradic 4000 HG und eine Daiwa Ninja 3000er stationärrolle.
ich muss zu meiner schande gestehen ich habe noch nie mit einer multirolle gefischt. aber ein arbeitskollege sagte mir das eine multirolle fürs bootsangeln angenehmer ist.


----------



## afbaumgartner (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Meeresangeln Griechenland (nähe Kalamata)*

Preisgünstig ist so ne Sache.
Da ich selbst auch nur ein paar Wochen jährlich in GR unterwegs bin, war ich auch immer auf der Suche nach nem guten Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.
Für die Vertikalmethoden nutze ich an Multirollen eine Cabo Trolling 16, die aber leider nicht mehr auf dem Markt ist und eine Okuma Cortez 12, die es um die 180 € gibt. Allerdings auch genauso eine Quantum Cabo 960 Stationärrolle (altes Modell).
Entscheidend dabei ist für mich bei Multirollen schmale Spule und relativ hohe Übersetzung.
Meine einheimischen Kumpels nutzen dafür Accurate und Jigging Master Multirollen. Ist eine ganz andere Preisklasse, allerdings sind die Jungs mit ihren Rollen ständig am arbeiten.
Fürs Trollen hab ich ne Shimano TLD 20 und ne billige Okuma 55, der ich allerdings die Schnurspulhilfe entschärft hab.
Die Shimano gibt es wohl für um die 100 €.
Mindestens genau so entscheidend ist die geflochtene, die du verwendest.
Ich verwende durchgehend Power Pro Depth Hunter und Quantum Multicolor Jigging Braid. Beide irgendwo im mittleren Preissegment in 30-40lbs.
Beide Multicolor. Hab damit immer ein wenig Kontrolle, wieviel Schnur real draußen ist.


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Meeresangeln Griechenland (nähe Kalamata)*



Chranoi schrieb:


> danke baumi die Montagen werde ich auf jedenfall versuchen.
> habe jetzt auch 2 bootsruten "Penn Rampage 2 12-20 lbs" gekauft. habt ihr vielleicht noch einen tipp für eine preisgünstige multirolle die zu dieser rute passt? vor ort habe ich noch eine shimano stradic 4000 HG und eine Daiwa Ninja 3000er stationärrolle.
> ich muss zu meiner schande gestehen ich habe noch nie mit einer multirolle gefischt. aber ein arbeitskollege sagte mir das eine multirolle fürs bootsangeln angenehmer ist.



Für manche Sachen sind Multis wirklich besser geeignet. Z.B. beim Trolling haben sie einfach eine bessere Kraftverteilung, was wohl für Statios irgendwann zum Problem wird. Finde sie aber auch praktisch und im Handling wirklich nicht schwer.

Ich hab mir direkt was anständiges gekauft, Avet HXs. Die sind super und kann ich auf jeden Fall empfehlen. Aber auch schon höheres Preissegment, kann man aber auch gut gebraucht kaufen. 

Hab gerade mal in Jürgen Oeders Buch nachgeguckt, da wird die Omoto Talos als gutes Einsteigermodell genannt. Kenne ich aber selbst nicht, jigge nicht mit Multi. Benutz Multi bisher nur zum Trollen. 
Ich benutz übrigens die auf Baumis Foto mittlere Montage.


----------



## Chranoi (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Meeresangeln Griechenland (nähe Kalamata)*

Hey baumi hey scorp,
habt ihr eine gute Adresse für einen online shop wo ich günstig gute kabura jiggs bestellen kann?

lg chranoi


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Meeresangeln Griechenland (nähe Kalamata)*

Ich fische keine Kaburajigs von daher bin ich da die falsche Anlaufstelle. Könntest evtl. mal bei maguro schauen.


----------



## afbaumgartner (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Meeresangeln Griechenland (nähe Kalamata)*

Ich kaufe meine in GR im Laden (Hayabusa etc.). Wenn du aber Google bemühst, findest Du auch hier einige Angebote. Allerdings in Deutschland, soweit mit bekannt, keine Sliding Kaburas.
Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, shoppe solche Dinge lieber beim lokalen Händler in GR.


----------



## Chranoi (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Meeresangeln Griechenland (nähe Kalamata)*

ich hab nochmal eine frage. ich wollte mir ein paar sabiki rigs zulegen. welche hakengröße sollte ich nehmen und welcher Hersteller bietet diese an? vielleicht habt ihr sogar einen shop an den ich mich wenden kann, da mein tackle dealer nicht gerade in der nähe ist.

vielen dank für eure tipps


----------

